# Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

Hello.

As of title, I've been having this problem for awhile now. It happened so suddenly, while I was playing a game online.

I've tried most solutions online that I can find with similar problems, but to no avail.
I'm using Windows 7 (64 bit), by the way.

Here's a copy of my "ipconfig /all" :

*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Le-Allen
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8059 PCI-E Gigabit Ether
net Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0C-FF-00-3C-00
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3cc4:dd09:300a:3d6c%16(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.61.108(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 436216916
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-18-17-C6-6F-EC-00-1E-10-1F-7F-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : B4-82-FE-71-DE-80
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::f51f:b7ca:79ea:b472%14(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.10(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 29, 2012 5:17:17 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 30, 2012 5:17:17 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : fe80::9435:6ffd:7340:d9c2%14
192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 330597118
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-18-17-C6-6F-EC-00-1E-10-1F-7F-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 50-63-13-D0-DD-0A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Hamachi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Hamachi Network Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 7A-79-05-94-A2-D9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2620:9b::594:a2d9(Preferred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::70f6:34c7:9a40:26c3%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 5.148.162.217(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.0.0.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, September 29, 2012 5:16:08 PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Sunday, September 29, 2013 5:18:15 PM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 5.0.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 494565816
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-18-17-C6-6F-EC-00-1E-10-1F-7F-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet1:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet
1
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::9021:cd77:3a10:6778%21(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.103.120(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 587223126
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-18-17-C6-6F-EC-00-1E-10-1F-7F-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter VMware Network Adapter VMnet8:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : VMware Virtual Ethernet Adapter for VMnet
8
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-50-56-C0-00-08
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::c518:793e:55b3:86c9%22(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.134.201(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 604000342
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-18-17-C6-6F-EC-00-1E-10-1F-7F-74

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{86B55A7F-807B-4295-865F-615E42AE42FF}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{1EBF8774-B861-4FD1-AA0E-6FB33F726EDC}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F78ADB69-2A2E-4538-8721-4D7A67BCFDF9}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3C64F9F7-F346-4A11-B6A2-DCE9986B8686}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{846FA73B-D7D3-46A6-B9B3-B6BE4B93E46B}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #5
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{88BE5F56-E947-4699-96D2-EABCC10D16D1}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #7
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes*


If anyone knows if there's a way to fix it, do help. Thanks.


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

Bump. 
Really need this fixed, I can't be using my wireless all the time.
It's really weak my where my computer is, and all I can do is surf the net real slowly.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Patience is a virtue :grin:
*
Edit:*

Thanks for the ipconfig/all output. Please try the following suggestions:

- Please disable the VMware adapter and see it helps. 
- Change the network cable if you have not done this route yet.
- Uninstall your LAN adapter from Device Manager, restart your computer then let the driver automatically reinstall. Here's a general tutorial on how to uninstall/reinstall a device driver from Device Manager.

Please post an update.


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm using a wired connection, 
My ISP is Starhub, using cable broadband connection.
There is no router, and I've disabled my anti-virus. (I'm using Windows Security Essentials, just in case you still need to know.)

Thank you for replying. c:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Oops...sorry...I've edited my post please go back to my previous post and try my suggestions. :grin:


whatie said:


> I'm using a wired connection,
> My ISP is Starhub, using cable broadband connection.
> There is no router, and I've disabled my anti-virus. (I'm using Windows Security Essentials, just in case you still need to know.)
> 
> Thank you for replying. c:


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

2xg said:


> - Please disable the VMware adapter and see it helps.
> - Change the network cable if you have not done this route yet.
> - Uninstall your LAN adapter from Device Manager, restart your computer then let the driver automatically reinstall.
> 
> Please post an update.


- Disabled VMware adapter, no change. Tried disabling Hamachi and Bluetooth adapters, no change as well.
- Have already changed the network cable, there was no difference, so I'm assuming the current one is still working.
- Uninstalled, reinstalled, no change still.

Thanks for helping. c:


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Where are you trying to connect to? Modem or Router? Have you tried both?

Please try it again...this time download the latest driver from Marvell support site. Restart your computer, continue tapping F8 and select Safe Mode with Networking, go to Device Manager, locate Marvell network adapter uninstall it, then manually install the new driver. 
Uninstalled, reinstalled, no change still.


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm connecting directly to a modem.

I've followed your instructions exactly, downloaded the latest driver from the link you've provided, restarted my computer in Safe Mode with Networking, uninstalled, manually reinstalled it.

.. Nope, still not working.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Have you power cycled the Modem? Is this a Modem/Router Combo?

Please connect a different computer to the ISP's device, see you can replicate the issue.


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

2xg said:


> Have you power cycled the Modem? Is this a Modem/Router Combo?
> 
> Please connect a different computer to the ISP's device, see you can replicate the issue.


Yush I've power cycled the modem quite a few times. And no, the modem is connected to my computer only. 

I'm unable to use a different computer to test the modem right now, since there is only one laptop in the house as of the moment.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This is important to see if there's an issue with the modem or not. See if you can bother a friend or relative.


> I'm unable to use a different computer to test the modem right now, since there is only one laptop in the house as of the moment.


Also, what's the make and model of the modem that you're trying to connect to? Are you wireless connected to the same Modem?


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

I should be able to try it out tomorrow.

Also, the wireless router/modem is a different one. 
The one my computer is connected to is a sole modem, which is connected to the T.V output.

-EDIT-
The modem's model is Motorola SBV5121i, just so you know.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Is the modem/router connected to a different broadband? I'm trying to understand your setup. Nothing is connected to the Motorola Modem except for your computer that you're trying to connect to? A usual setup should be:
Modem>Router>Computers

From your previous post you've mentioned There is no router,. How and where are you getting your wireless connection from? 


> Also, the wireless router/modem is a different one.


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

2xg said:


> Is the modem/router connected to a different broadband? I'm trying to understand your setup. Nothing is connected to the Motorola Modem except for your computer that you're trying to connect to? A usual setup should be:
> Modem>Router>Computers
> 
> From your previous post you've mentioned There is no router,. How and where are you getting your wireless connection from?


Alright then, using your way of explaining:

Modem>My computer

Seperately,

Different Modem>Router>Wifi Devices

Both modems are different, and are using different ports as well as at different locations.


----------



## whatie (Sep 29, 2012)

2xg said:


> This is important to see if there's an issue with the modem or not. See if you can bother a friend or relative.


I've tested it with my sister's laptop, it doesn't work for it as well.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Might want to call your ISP, either a bad modem or issue from their end since it's now obvious that it doesn't work on yours and sister's computer as well.

Please keep us posted.


----------



## TechNichal (Nov 6, 2012)

I dont know if this is fixed or not yet. Though if it is not listed above, i have had the same problem. You have a hamachi network.. You have might have multiple networks running.. You want to seperate them out. Or you can uninstall the Hamachi and install it again if you want to like i did. to fix it.


----------

